# engine re-map



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just booked a re-map for my fiat 2.8, they are mobile and charge £199 all in, coming next friday, probably going for the power/economy option with the price of diesel, i`ll post results when its done.


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

who is this re-map with for £199? i paid £399 for mine!


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

*What s a re-map*

I am new to motorhoming and have just aquired a Hymer B544. I have been studying this web site for some time and as a result have arranged to have a new cam belt fitted next week. Now I am reading about re-mapping and am wondering if it is something I should be thinking about. Can you tell me what it means please?
Confused and apprehensive :?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You are going to need to use a lot of Diesel to SAVE £199 !!! 

If you save 10% of fuel (a lot of remappers will CLAIM 15%) then at the current price structure if you "save" 1 litre in 10 purchased you will "save £1.20 ( the cost of a litre of diesel) for every 10 litres you would have purchased prior to remap, 

To save £199 you will need to buy 199 litres (cost of remap) divided by 1.20 (saving per 10 litres) LESS fuel than you would have before remap. That comes out at 165.8 

Then you have to multiply THAT by 10 (because the saving is just 10%) which equals 1658. Thats the number of litres of fuel you need to buy to break even on your remap cost. 

That equates to 1658 x £1.20 (cost per litre of discount diesel) which equals £1989.6 worth of fuel TO BREAK EVEN

Assuming that your MH does 25MPG thats 1658 (litres) divided by 4.5 (litres per gallon roughly) which comes out at 368.4 gallons used. 

Multiply 368.4 gallons (fuel purchased) by 25 (mpg) and you get 9210 miles. 

So your break even point on a £199 remap is at roughly that mileage assuming an mpg of 25. If the remap cost more then the break even point will be much higher of course.

How many people do the best part of 10K miles during their ownership period?? Without a doubt some do but a lot don't!!! So is it a good investment? That is all down to personal opinion. Those who have had it done will almost certainly say yes whilst the sceptics amongst us (i.e. me ) will probably remain dubious. (or say no :? . 

If its for the power increase then the maths are a lot more difficult (impossible??) to calculate.

Its a bit like asking the question "Is Gaslow a worthwhile investment?" 

Some like it some don't, but at least you can migrate a Gaslow system from one MH to another, you cant do that with a re-map. 

Its only a personal view but I have never seen the need for more power/torque. Current MH based on 2.7 Sprinter with MAM of 4000 Kg regularly returns 25mpg and there is more than sufficient grunt, previous MH was a Hymer B544 on an old style (non common rail) Fiat 2.5 Turbo lump and that also had plenty of grunt. 

I sometimes wonder what people expect out of a motorhome, do they think they should have the same sort of performance as their car ?? (Serious question) 

I bet this generates LOADS of " Ive had it done and its worth it/its saved me a fortune/my MH goes much better/far better hill climbing/easier to drive Blah Blah Blah responses 

Controversial, me ?????


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, what do you expect, trolling like that?

Re-maps aren't for everyone, but who do think it is well worth it. Just don't forget to tell your insurance, who probably won't charge any more


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. Two motors will come into the yard brand new,same spec,one will be a rocket ship,the other will be belly to ground,so there is obviously a bit of room to tweak the power,however,iwould go to a proper diesel diagnostic firm first,as they may be able to tweak it without "Add on",bits. If the engine is at the top of its game,and you tweak it,you may be storing up trouble for yourself. I am with MrPlod,if it ain't broke,don't fix it.
Ted


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have spoken about this before.... with my van done at C & M Autos and with the cam belt change, I do have the extra power which is useful as I have a big brick to drive about don't do much more than 60mph but its the extra grunt I needed.... which I do seem to have, better fuel no way just the same, my own findings is that you don't get any extra fuel benefit but the extra power yes and thats what i wanted... to be honest I was expecting a poorer return in fuel with the extra power, as you can see my mpg is the same... I recommend C & M Autos very much... so far since march 2010 I have done 10,100 miles...  have a very good christmas and a happy new year


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

OOO!!!! WORDS NEST AND HORNET SPRING TO MIND.
Just thought i`d try it, at £199 its no big deal, I`m just about getting 20mpg at the moment with gentle right foot, but when your moving 5000kgs of coachbuilt not expecting miracles, would like a bit of extra torque for the hills too, doing a tour of europe next year so might get some return. As for the cost, I`m a biker too, mention the words Rukka, arai and sidi and your stood in 2000 grands worth


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tony

I was not trying to put you off (or open up a hornets nest.) I can see that if you are lugging a 5 tonne vehicle around, probably on a 2.8 Fiat ?? then a power boost would almost certainly be advantageous 

As I said in my previous post personally I dont have need of any more grunt but then again I aint hauling 5 tonnes around like you. If your happy with the exdpenditure then go for it.

If it was me I would make sure the van is warmed up before "The man" arrives, take him out in it and do a couple of acceleration tests with a stop watch. Nothing to flash say 30-50 in whatever gear is appropriate in your vehicle. (as thats the sort of range I expect you are looking to improve??)

Then tell him that unless, after he has remapped your ECU, you do not see an improvement of an acceptable amount in the 30-50 time (which you will test with him on the same bit of road as the "baseline" test you did earlier) then you will not be paying him any money and he can "unmap" you.

That way you should be sure of getting what you are expecting to get !! and if you dont then you will not be parting with any of your hard earned dosh.

Good luck and please do let us all know how it goes

p.s.I was not trolling earlier, just responding with a personal view !!


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

[email protected] they appear to only operate in lancashire and cheshire.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I used to race alfa romeo`s back in the 80`s and am still friendly with the engine builders, unfortunately they dont have the maps or programs for the Ducato, he said it`s no big deal re-mapping as its all done with sensors and a laptop nowadays, a lot of companies make it sound really technical and charge accordingly.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I was lucky with my remap as my son was having his car done and the guy offered to do our Fiat for £100!! He did it and I went off for a drive before paying any cash over...
A marked improvement in pulling power for the hills but I cant say that it's made any difference to MPG..
Still i'm pleased it was done and especially at that price..

Our previous 2.8jtd (2001) seemed to have a lot better pull but our latest van (2005) was a bit lacking...


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*FIAT 160 REMAPPED*

:lol: hi tony 645 it's your m/h if you want to remap you have it done mate my friend had it 3 years ago mine in June i have been away on 3 trips a month at a time Germany.Spain and France and i was not disappointed with m.p.g.& b.h.p and you will not be disappointed as well if i sold my van tomorrow i would still have one fitted we had it fitted for our benefit and the extra power 160 to 192bhp and 4 m.p.g extra and take no notice of the negative reply s like blah :lol: blah :lol: blah theres all ways someone to spoil your fun cheers jud :roll:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Almost anyone can set up an engine remapping system, it's not too difficult to do. 

The problem is how many really know the full consequences of their adjustments. 

Without proper long term tests being carried out the long term effects are an unknown. 

It's easy to see if the power has gone up and the fuel consumption down but you will not know if the engine is being damaged until it is too late. 

One of the many organisations reporting on motor vehicles recently stated that there is a worrying increase in early engine failure often associated with engine remapping. 

This risk should be weighed carefully especially with a new and very expensive engine. 

Remapping is safe when done by a company with plenty of experience.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Tony,

As you know, I have the same van as you and I have a Tunit box fitted as opposed to a remap.

My mpg varies with the roads I use. In Scotland (on single track roads) I averaged about 19 mpg but my exhaust was falling apart at the time. With a mix of motorway, dual carriageway and decent A roads, I can get 24 mpg. This is at a cruising speed of 56 mph.

I am off to Euro car parts this afternoon to try and get a K & N air filter which is better than a paper cartridge and may improve performance and mpg a shade more. Another reason for this is to pee off Mr Plodd. :lol: :lol: 

The best way to improve mpg, is to be lightfooted on acceleration but more importantly anticipate when you need to slow down for traffic lights etc. So be lightfooted on deceleration also.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi again and thanks for that 747, I have`nt had a chance to try it out yet as my lanes been frozen and covered in snow the last 2 weeks, but hoping to get it out soon, chap who did it is local and assured me it would be a vast improvement in torque and power, he would`nt guarantee any improvement in economy but said all the ones he`s done have reported 10/15% better consumption depending on driving style.

I am already quite lightfooted on the accelerator, and gear changing, having learnt to drive in a Thames Trader breadvan with crash gearbox, and being a biker, I try to anticipate everything especially the unexpected, also I often tow a plant trailer with a 2.7ton digger on it behind my transit,which makes the mh feel like a saloon car,however I do also like to make progress so we`lll see..

He also said the Fiat 2.8 is a really good candidate for remapping.

I was going to wash the mh today and take it for a quick run, but Zulu has just started on the tv.

Would you take yours down this? oops! no pic!


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

My lane.








bugger still cant do this picture thing!


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

My lane


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have hit a snag on the air filter front. Euro car parts list the wrong filters for a Fiat 2.8 and the local branch has ordered the correct one for me. The problem is that the 20% discount is for online orders only.

I have sent off an email to Euro to ask for the discount as it is their fault that I had to go to a branch. If no discount, then I will buy elsewhere. Performance Filters sell them cheaper anyway. Amazon also sell them and I am going on there now to price one.


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, zulu, timeless classic.
peter.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know the period of warrantee on other vans but a Ford Transit is 3 years from registration. If you remap I am pretty sure you will void the warrantee.

Once past the warrantee there are sometimes payments known as policy claims. Say that out of warrantee a rear axle pinion strips its teeth. Depending on many factors you might get 10%, 20% or even 50% paid by the manufacturer. However only probably with a lot writing etc.

If you have remapped. No way will they cough up anything.

I did get an offer of 50% on replacing my rear bushes on a just out of warrantee Mondeo. As it happens the MOT garage was being very safety concious and just flagging a possible problem! The bushes have passed two more MOTs and are still fully serviceable!


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mines out of warranty anyway, but only done 14000miles with full history, I dont think i`d re-map with a high mileage though! might put a strain on things.
My wife had a Toyota Amazon Diesel which blew its engine when it was 9months out of its 3yr warranty but Toyota replaced foc. because we had it serviced by them from new, also it had only done 25000miles. sometimes i think its how much they value your custom.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*filters*



747 said:


> I have hit a snag on the air filter front. Euro car parts list the wrong filters for a Fiat 2.8 and the local branch has ordered the correct one for me. The problem is that the 20% discount is for online orders only.
> 
> I have sent off an email to Euro to ask for the discount as it is their fault that I had to go to a branch. If no discount, then I will buy elsewhere. Performance Filters sell them cheaper anyway. Amazon also sell them and I am going on there now to price one.


 :roll: hi 747 do they make the filters for the x 250 fiats cheers .jud :wink:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*remap*



tony645 said:


> Mines out of warranty anyway, but only done 14000miles with full history, I dont think i`d re-map with a high mileage though! might put a strain on things.
> My wife had a Toyota Amazon Diesel which blew its engine when it was 9months out of its 3yr warranty but Toyota replaced foc. because we had it serviced by them from new, also it had only done 25000miles. sometimes i think its how much they value your custom.


 :roll: hi tony645 my friend bought a new rapido 160 fiat had it remapped in October 2007 has done 28,000 miles with no problems mine was done early this year the trick is to not let that extra power go to your head or wait till your 60 like me and only use the power when you have to and YOU WILL get more m.p.g cheers jud


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Does that mean I have to wait 9months then?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: filters*



jud said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > I have hit a snag on the air filter front. Euro car parts list the wrong filters for a Fiat 2.8 and the local branch has ordered the correct one for me. The problem is that the 20% discount is for online orders only.
> ...


Hi Jud,

They do not do a filter for the 3.0 engine but there is a filter for a 2.3 engine. Whether it is for the new ones, I do not know but you could contact them about it.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*boy racer*



tony645 said:


> Does that mean I have to wait 9months then?


 hi tony645 yes if you are a boy racer or wear lead boots :lol: another baby boomer :?: cheers jud


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Jud, Boomers rule!!!!

Not quite a boy racer on the bike, only wear lead boots in my transit, and ffforest gump on the lawn tractor.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*baby boomers*



tony645 said:


> Hi Jud, Boomers rule!!!!
> 
> Not quite a boy racer on the bike, only wear lead boots in my transit, and ffforest gump on the lawn tractor.


hi tony645 the students said on the telly that's it's our fault to many retiring within a ten year period :lol: jud


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

And according to todays news 1in5 of us will live to be 100!
On those figures the students will probably live to 120, and think of all the jobs we`re creating for them, looking after us when we need hand feeding and pushing around in our wheelchairs :lol:


----------



## christy123 (Jun 29, 2010)

*remap*

Just a quick word on remap, at the first sign of a hill I would have to change down a gear. Now after a remap the drive is much better and no changing down (less work for the gearbox) plus better mpg. Highly recommended


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> As you know, I have the same van as you and I have a Tunit box fitted as opposed to a remap.


We had a Tunit fitted to our Peugeot based 'van, benefit being you can adjust the performance on the 0-9 scale on the unit if your driving mix changes (urban v. motorway, etc). Also, although somewhat more expensive than a remap the unit can be removed and transferred if/when we change vehicles. 
One of the best benefits is how it works in conjunction with our retrofit cruise control. Without the Tunit, cruise revs used to frequently drop on long inclines in fifth gear, causing the CC to drop out. Since having the Tunit fitted a couple of years ago, this has only happened once or twice. I don't monitor our MPG so can't say how it affected this, but it was improved performance we were after so wouldn't be surprised if consumption had gone up.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

tony645 said:


> And according to todays news 1in5 of us will live to be 100!
> On those figures the students will probably live to 120, and think of all the jobs we`re creating for them, looking after us when we need hand feeding and pushing around in our wheelchairs :lol:


hi tony645. youth is wasted on the young :lol: jud


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi jud, true but, i find its also quite a transient thing, sue does`nt get how i can wander off to europe on the bike for 2 or 3 weeks, camping, up to 700miles a day, and i love it, when i`m at home its amazing how aches and pains, bad back, blood pressure, etc stop me from getting on with all the little jobs to do. :?


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

tony645 said:


> hi jud, true but, i find its also quite a transient thing, sue does`nt get how i can wander off to europe on the bike for 2 or 3 weeks, camping, up to 700miles a day, and i love it, when i`m at home its amazing how aches and pains, bad back, blood pressure, etc stop me from getting on with all the little jobs to do. :?


 :lol: hi tony645 could not more :lol: jud


----------

